# Noob Questions



## iyzmi (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, I just joined and am planning on buying a 2006 spec v but I have a few questions before making my final decision.
1. Is the precat and butterfly screw think a big issue with the 06's and will it be covered under warranty if something happens? I don't plan on racing this car but also not driving like a grandma. I'll be keeping it anywhere from 2-4k RPMs just to give you an idea of my driving style.
2. I need my next car to last me at least 8 years with no major problems. I drive anywhere from 10-15k miles a year. (not exactly sure) I want it to last till about 130k miles, is that realistic?
3. Would it be ok to use regular gas in this car or is it very important to use premium? Does it really make a difference?
4. How bad are the stock tires in snow?
5. What kind of MPG should I expect judging by my medium driving style? I do about 75% city driving and 25% hwy.
6. How much of a difference to Brembos make?
7. The spec I'm looking at is a 2006 with 12k miles on it, I'm hoping to get it down to $15k. It's loaded with everything besides a microfilter and Brembos. Is this a good deal?
8. That car also comes with a 100k extended warranty. Is that worth keeping or should I cash it in?

I'll probably have some more questions as time goes by but any other comments would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

First find out the history of the car. Was it one of the 2006's that had an engine swap? If so it comes with a pretty extensive warranty from the factory allready. Most importantly you get out of something what you put in it as far as mileage. Id locite the screws and get an aftermarket header myself to be on the safe side. They are great cars nissan is a great product and theres no reason it shouldnt last a long time other than bad luck or user error. On a side note I sell cars in the north texas area send me a pm if your still in the market when you read this.

Warrantys are worth their money but dont get it if you plan on cashing it in, or modifying your car to where it will void it.

reason for edit: grammar mistake







iyzmi said:


> Hi, I just joined and am planning on buying a 2006 spec v but I have a few questions before making my final decision.
> 1. Is the precat and butterfly screw think a big issue with the 06's and will it be covered under warranty if something happens? I don't plan on racing this car but also not driving like a grandma. I'll be keeping it anywhere from 2-4k RPMs just to give you an idea of my driving style.
> 2. I need my next car to last me at least 8 years with no major problems. I drive anywhere from 10-15k miles a year. (not exactly sure) I want it to last till about 130k miles, is that realistic?
> 3. Would it be ok to use regular gas in this car or is it very important to use premium? Does it really make a difference?
> ...


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, just wanted to comment on the factory tires...yeah, they pretty much suck in anything but dry weather. I've had my 03 Spec-V since new and have had zero problems, and it still has the factory header/cat. 85,000 kms. As far as the brakes...my car is also a non-Brembo, and non ABS, and I've found them to be very capable and reliable. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

just to let you know they are screwing you over with that price. i got my 04, brand new, 0 miles on it for 15g's.
I would probably go with the extended warranty cause these cars have a lot of minor problems.

For answers to the other questions you have just try to search around on this site......youll find your answers.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

iyzmi said:


> 7. The spec I'm looking at is a 2006 with 12k miles on it, I'm hoping to get it down to $15k. It's loaded with everything besides a microfilter and Brembos. Is this a good deal?


I will echo the guy telling you that $15k is too much. I got my 05' LOADED with micorfilter and Brembo option new with 21 miles on it for $16,200. i would not give them a dime over $11K for the car, unless you REALLY want it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yeah but you also have to take in account if you buy a car in NY the same car will cost you different in CA... let alone from one stealer to another in the same city!


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> yeah but you also have to take in account if you buy a car in NY the same car will cost you different in CA... let alone from one stealer to another in the same city!


really....? man that blows


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

try Used cars and new cars at carmax.com ® The way car buying should be. ® Home


----------



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

i would still check out the butterfly screws & have it locktite. also i would get a header.
i read some guys are running regular gas. (for me i wouldnt) the stock tires do suck. i think it would be better in dry weather. dont u guys have extra snow rims & tires? im not to sure if the brembos make a difference. i have ABS on my Spec-V. most of the Spec's i heard are going 270 to 290 miles on a full tank of gas. me im going about 230 miles per tank (spirited driving)
as for the car i think u can bring it down a little. 15k for 2006 Spec w/12k miles. maybe a grand or 2 below that. i know all these guys are saying to expensive. but what year did they buy their Spec-V? mine? 2002 Spec bought in june 2002. fully loaded $17,500.00.
2002 first year no brembo package. ABS works fine. saved me numerous times.
and yes i would get the extended warranty. just for peace of mind.
going 130k miles on a Spec-V? it can happen. thats what im going for. remember regular maintenance. service when u have to. i had a O.G. 1991 SE-R 145k miles sold it in 2002 for my new Spec-V. 91 had no probs. time will tell. good luck!


----------

